
Quora and the Search for Truth - rajbala
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/09/quora-and-the-search-for-truth/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
======
untilHellbanned
I know Adam D'Angelo doesn't need any more money, but I'm super excited for
Quora, they have a truly great site. I hope they keep getting the recognition
they've deserve and I'll be more than happy to click on some ads to keep their
business flying high. I get a ton of value out of it.

